# Écran ne pivote plus après restauration



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai dû faire une restauration récemment (pages et numbers ne fonctionnaient plus). Depuis mon écran ne pivote plus. Pourtant il n'est pas bloqué....

WTF ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------

